# sello / y firma (documentos)



## Nunur

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo un documento jurídico y tomando como referencia la traducción jurada de mi título de carrera la forma de hacer la traducción de FIRMAS Y SELLOS es:

*Directrice Provinciale *​​(signature) signature illisible​*Nombre apellidos *​**​(cachet * Institute National de la Sécurité Sociale*​*Direction Provinciale *​*Madrid*​ 
¿En los documentos jurídicos es de la misma forma?
¿En ese caso "sello" se traduce como "cachet" ou "timbre"? (cahet lo he encontrado en contatros franceses)
¿Hace falta traducir todos los sellos de entrada y salida de los documentos?

¡Muchiiiiiiisimas gracias!


----------



## Dracaena

¡Hola!
Desde luego no soy una especialista de las traducciones jurídicas... Pero lo que sí sé es que aquí "sello" se traduce como "*cachet*". En cuanto al resto... ¡Ni idea!


----------



## Nunur

Sigo aguardando la respuesta sobre el formato...

Pero, ¡gracias Dracaena! pasito a pasito se va llegando...


----------



## juliagüell

Hola Nunur,
Espero no llegar demasiado tarde con la respuesta... En las traducciones jurídicas que yo he realizado, siempre utilicé la palabra "sceau" o "sceaux" (en francés) para referirme a sello. Respecto de la traducción de todos los sellos que figuran en el documento, si son bien legibles los traduces, de otro modo solo mencionas la cantidad de sellos ilegibles que existen y listo...
Bisous
Julia


----------



## yserien

Yo siempre tenía entendido que sceau era :Cachet où sont gravés en creux des signes propres à une autorité souveraine, à un corps constitué ou à un simple particulier, et qu'on applique sur une matière molle, cire ou plomb, afin que l'empreinte en relief ainsi réalisée atteste l'authenticité, l'autorité, la validité des documents sur lesquels il est apposé, ou les close afin d'en tenir caché le contenu. _(tlf i)
No descarto que haya evolucionado y se utilice para nombrar a cachet, sello en español.
_


----------



## GURB

Hola
Confirmo que conviene emplear "sceau et signature" como lo confirma el final de este "acte de notoriété" que se puede consultar en Internet.

             DRESSÉ À ................ LE ........​ SIGNATURE               DES REQUÉRANTS ET INTERVENANTS​ NOMBRE               DE PAGES :                                        NOMBRE               D'EXEMPLAIRES DÉLIVRÉS :​ NOM               DU GREFFIER EN CHEF                             SCEAU               ET SIGNATURE


----------



## plemy

et pourquoi pas tampon?
"le tampon de la poste faisant foi"


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pardon plemy mais le terme officiel est: *le cachet* de la poste...


----------



## plemy

GURB said:


> Hola
> Pardon plemy mais le terme officiel est: *le cachet* de la poste...


¡Valga la corrección! Merci GURB. Heureusement que vous et le forum êtes là pour me rafraîchir la mémoire.


----------



## yserien

plemy said:


> ¡Valga la corrección! Merci GURB. Heureusement que vous et le forum êtes là pour me rafraîchir la mémoire.


En español matasellos sello en este caso equivale al "timbre francés "; aparte de las indicaciones de fecha y lugar el matasellos tiene la misión de anular el sello para que no pueda ser utilizado más veces.


----------



## Nunur

¡¡Gracias a todos, en especial a Julia me has sido de gran ayuda!!

La última cuestión sería: los sellos ilegibles los menciono en la misma hoja que aparece imagino o ¿se mencionan al final con referencia a las hojas?

Merci bien!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Nunur:

Tengo traducido uno de mis diplomas franceses al español. La traducción fue realizada por un traductor jurado español.

Allí viene detallado todo lo que se puede ver y por orden de aparición en la hoja.

Por ejemplo empieza traduciendo y si viene un sello, lo indica como : (hay un sello en seco que dice : ACADEMIA DE PARIS).

En otra parte, utiliza la misma fórmula salvo : sello en tinta...

Para las firmas:
El secretario de administración Universitaria - (firmado)  Nombre y apellidos.

Y cuando la firma es ilegible pone: (firma ilegible)

Espero que te sea útil. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## papagayo

Autrefois les lettres dites de "cachet" étaient celles portant le sceau royal, le deux termes semblent donc équivalents, non?
cordialement


----------



## juliagüell

Hola Nunur,
Espero llegar a tiempo nuevamente (ando a las corridas con una traducción). 
Si tienes varios documentos o folios para traducir y todos ellos tiene sellos y firmas, al terminar la traducción de cada uno, aclaras que, por ejemplo: "en bas de la page ( ou en haut; sur la marge gauche; au verso...etc.) il existe un (deux; trois...etc) sceau qui dit " xxxxxxxxxxx" y traduces lo que el sello dice. Si no es legible sólo dices que : "il existe un sceau et une signature illisibles". À bientôt. Bisous
Julia


----------



## Nunur

¡¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!!!

Habeis sido de una inestimable ayuda.

À bientôt!


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Cuando hablamos de documentos oficiales, estos llevan un sello. En francés hay diversas formas de traducir sello,
tampon
timbre
sceau

Cual creen que es la mas apropiada para un apostilla?


----------



## fragnol123

_Tampon _ou _sceau_ (depende del contexto), pero no _timbre_, utilizado sobretodo para los sellos de corrreos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No estoy de acuerdo Fragnol, en la vida de todos los días en efecto el _timbre _evoca primero Correos pero en la administración _timbre _es más utilizado que _sceau _o _tampon _que tienen un significado algo distinto.
Ver definiciones en el CNTRL.

Por otra parte por este lado del Atlántico la apostilla no es sinónimo de sello.

Necesitamos el contexto y la frase para saber cuál de las traducciones es la más adecuada.

Au reovir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

apostilla =  apostille 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## voltape

Tengo esta duda: en el Perú tenemos:
"Estampilla" - lo que se coloca en el sobre de una carta por lo que cobra el correo por llevarla - me parece que en Espana y otros paises le llaman "sello" (sello postal)
"Sello" puede ser de "jebe" (creo que en otras partes le llaman "caucho" o "goma" y que se entinta en el tampon, para ser colocado sobre el papel, y sobre el cual se coloca la firma.
"Sello" puede ser en relieve.
Aparte, habia antes "timbres" fiscales, que eran unas "estampillas" que indicaban el pago de impuestos.  (que tambien me parece se dice en otras partes "sellos" de alli "matasellos"  
Me gustaría saber como se dicen en francés:  "timbre" "tamponé"...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


voltape said:


> Tengo esta duda: en el Perú tenemos:
> "Estampilla" - lo que se coloca en el sobre de una carta por lo que cobra el correo por llevarla - me parece que en Espana y otros paises le llaman "sello" (sello postal) => timbre / timbre-poste / vignette (según el diccionario, yo no lo diría)
> "Sello" puede ser de "jebe" (creo que en otras partes le llaman "caucho" o "goma" y que se entinta en el tampon, para ser colocado sobre el papel, y sobre el cual se coloca la firma.
> "Sello" puede ser en relieve. => cachet / tampon / sceau (para las grandes instituciones del Estado, por ejemplo el ministro de Justicia se llama: "Garde des Sceaux" todavía hoy)
> Aparte, habia antes "timbres" fiscales, que eran unas "estampillas" que indicaban el pago de impuestos.  => timbre fiscal / vignette (para los coches) (que tambien me parece se dice en otras partes "sellos" de alli "matasellos"
> Me gustaría saber como se dicen en francés:  "timbre" "tamponé"...


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Hola:

El sello en relieve = "le timbre sec"


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> vignette (según el diccionario, yo no lo diría)



Juste cette précision intéressante :



> Les vignettes sont à distinguer soigneusement des timbres, que ceux-ci soient fiscaux ou postaux, émis généralement par l'État ou certaines collectivités publiques pour recouvrer des taxes obligatoires ou des impôts. Les timbres sont presque toujours d'origine publique ou semipublique (cf. timbre postal et Timbre fiscal mobile), sauf exception (cf.Timbre privé)


Voir l'article complet ici (point 1)
Le point 5 "Vignettes transformées en timbres-poste" est aussi très intéressant.


----------



## voltape

Merci a tous pour l'information si précise!


----------



## psaume

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenas noches:
En francés hay diversas formas de traducir sello:
tampon
timbre
sceau

¿Cuál creen que es la más apropiada para un pasaporte? 
Por ejemplo: Señor Lecroix, su pasaporte amerita el sello de entrada al pais. 

En el contexto de que el pasajero entró a un país y en migración no le pusieron el sello de entrada.

Monsieur Lecroix, votre passeport mérite le tampon d'entré au pays.


----------



## aidemoi=aidetoi

Hola,

Si, efectivamente "sello" es "tampon" pero no se suele usar "tampon d'entrée au pays" sino "visa".


----------



## Paquita

Preferiría "cachet" como en este documento:



> _il est indispensable d'apposer un cachet lors du franchissement d'une frontière extérieure de l'espace Schengen, à l'entrée et, si possible, à la sortie._


fuente


----------



## psaume

Merci beaucoup, c'est parfait


----------



## saurito

Después de leer todas las anotaciones aún no tengo clara la diferencia entre los diferentes términos que el francés usa para designar los distintos conceptos que tenemos en España sobre _sello_...
- Sceau
- Tampon
- Timbre
- Cachet

Cuando le pongo un sello a una traducción jurada, le estoy poniendo un cachet o un tampon?

Tampoco estoy seguro de cuándo utilizar cada uno de ellos a la hora de traducir los sellos de las diferentes instituciones que me encuentro en los documentos sobre: ministerios, universidades, ayuntamientos, etc.

Muchas gracias.


----------

